# Datacolor Spyder result



## candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

I use a datacolor Spyder4 Pro to calibrate my monitor
I do not have an expensive or specific IPS monitor for photo editing. Mine is a Philips Brilliance 242G5DJEB
I am sitting in a small room with artificial light but not directly on the monitor.


After calibration the result is 95% sRGB
This is as high as it gets - tried a few times. Should it be higher?
And, the neutral color grey of - for example - my browser seems to have a very little kind of red in it.
(I am thinking about replacing my monitor with an Eizo FlexScan EV2436WFS and make my son happy with my monitor (he likes gaming on his PC))


What is your opinion and advise? 

[/size] [size=11pt]


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2014)

95% is reasonable for a ordinary monitor, do you need more? IPS does not increase the color spectrum, it allows you to be off center when viewing the monitor without the contrast going south. Our local Costco has a 27 inch HP with IPS for $280, but its not a particularly good monitor, the screen is so reflective that everything shows up. I'd much rather have a non reflective screen with no IPS.


----------



## candyman (Jan 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 95% is reasonable for a ordinary monitor, do you need more? *IPS does not increase the color spectrum, it allows you to be off center when viewing the monitor without the contrast going south. * Our local Costco has a 27 inch HP with IPS for $280, but its not a particularly good monitor, the screen is so reflective that everything shows up. I'd much rather have a non reflective screen with no IPS.



I have read some reviews that state IPS in general has some better color depth than TN. So no need for an IPS when editing photos?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2014)

candyman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 95% is reasonable for a ordinary monitor, do you need more? *IPS does not increase the color spectrum, it allows you to be off center when viewing the monitor without the contrast going south. * Our local Costco has a 27 inch HP with IPS for $280, but its not a particularly good monitor, the screen is so reflective that everything shows up. I'd much rather have a non reflective screen with no IPS.
> ...


I don't have a IPS monitor, and calibrate my cheap 27 inch Samsung monitor with my Spyder 4 tool. I do quite a bit of printing with my Epson 3880, and have a reasonable match. When I have prints made, the results are fine. One issue I have is my exceedingly bright room. I adjust the brightness of my prints in Lightroom before printing. Once adjusted, the same setting works well for all.

Usually when I have problems, they are due to out of gamut colors. I now use SRGB in my camera, that took care of most of the wide gamut issues. Both Lightroom and Photoshop offer softproofing which can help when you oversaturate colors in post processing. Too high a level of saturation will pull colors out of gamut.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 8, 2014)

candyman said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > 95% is reasonable for a ordinary monitor, do you need more? *IPS does not increase the color spectrum, it allows you to be off center when viewing the monitor without the contrast going south. * Our local Costco has a 27 inch HP with IPS for $280, but its not a particularly good monitor, the screen is so reflective that everything shows up. I'd much rather have a non reflective screen with no IPS.
> ...



Some of it depends on the panel type, and a lot depends on the backlight. My laptop has a TN panel (unfortunately), but it's still rated as 95% of NTSC color space. Which is pretty darned good! However, the monitors with better color accuracy & gamut tend to be IPS or PVA/MVA technologies as they are better panels (viewing angles, tend to be better color accuracy) and they go along with the better backlights.


----------



## candyman (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks Mt Spokane and Drizzt321 for your replies. This helped me in doing further investigation. I may opt to buy a AMVA+ monitor. I am reading good things about color accuracy and depth for the AMVA+ monitor. That is what I am looking for.
I noticed that photos on the CR forum sometimes have too much color. I thought it was my monitor. Maybe it is or it may be the postprocessing of those photos though.

I posted 2 photos about artifacts in a museum: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=18943.90

Can you tell me if my photos have too much color, too little...or?


----------

